# Heyo from Chicago



## Drezden (Jun 26, 2011)

Just got the good ol' approval to hop on board (ha pun) with the forums and figured I'd say hello! Little background on my self, grew up in the Streamwood area actually here in IL and got into snowboarding back in highschool. The winter of Jr. year my parents bought me a full set of gear (and my stuck up rich cousin gave me his old stuff actually at the same time) and then two days later told me we were moving to Texas! Ya, wasn't so much fun. Anyways 7 years later I'm back in the Chicago area and finally ready to get back into snowboarding! Hell just to see the snow again will be freaking amazing. Will probably have a bunch of questions for you guys hehe sorry about that. Biggest right now is I'm flip flopping a lot on what new gear to get. The stuff I got before the move sat in my uncles basement the entire time. Not only have I outgrown it but it wasn't exactly top notch to begin with. But with the big sale thehouse.com has going on right now I'm getting as much research in as I can so I can buy me some new stuff without breaking the bank. So any help would be greatly appreciated!!  I'll post what I currently have in the "gear" thread since that makes more sense. Anyway glad to be back in the snowboarding community and any of you guys that go to Raging Buffalo here in the Chicago area, look forward to hitting the slopes with ya this winter!


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

welcome from a fellow chicagoian, im out in the naperville area so i have to hit up 4 lakes alot which is south of you.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome, 

If you ever make it up to WI mainly Alpine Valley but some time Devils Head let me know.

-Slyder


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Drezden said:


> blah blah blah, saw a lotta ass in Texas! Ya, wasn't so much fun....blah blah blah i'm flip flopping a lot on what new gear to get. The stuff I got before the move sat in my uncle, Joesph Fritzel's, basement the entire time and was used by some random chick. Not only have I outgrown it but it wasn't exactly top notch to begin with. blah blah blah. !  *I'll post what I currently have in the "gear" thread since that makes more sense.* Anyway, blah blah blah and look forward to hitting the slopes with ya this winter!


For the bold, you earn props! Welcome to the site, hope you learn alot and stick around. I look forward to seeing and maybe posting on your threads


----------



## Drezden (Jun 26, 2011)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> welcome from a fellow chicagoian, im out in the naperville area so i have to hit up 4 lakes alot which is south of you.


I'm actually in the Elgin area so I'm pretty much in the middle of 4 lakes and Raging Buffalo. Never been to 4 lakes though.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Drezden said:


> I'm actually in the Elgin area so I'm pretty much in the middle of 4 lakes and Raging Buffalo. Never been to 4 lakes though.


dont waste ur time. and that fattrav guy, be careful he likes to ask guys for pictures. dont send them


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> dont waste ur time. and that fattrav guy, be careful he likes to ask guys for pictures. dont send them



DON'T send them?

wish I had known that about 20 minutes ago.

welcome to the forum drezden.


----------

